# [SOLVED!] What is M2K.EXE



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

On wife's PC the message: Windows cannot find m2k.exe This program is needed for opening files of type AudioCD. A search of her machine does not reveal such a file AND neither does mine!!
I had put a musical CD into her cd-rom and the above message is what I see. Anyone know what is happening? I hope so. 
And as usual, TIA.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Not really sure.
Was Morpheus on this machine?
Is the burner a Plextor? OR, do you have the Plextor Manager 2000 software (or had) installed. There is an m2k.exe in that package.

Perhaps you just wish to right click the .cda (CD Audio Track) and re-associate it with CDPLAYER?
C:\WINDOWS\cdplayer.exe -play


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm like IMM,

Not sure. This is the only other thing I've found besides what IMM has posted.

M2K Multimedia 2000 Feng Shui


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

IMM:
Nope, Morpheus was never on either of our machines BUT Plextor Manager 2000(?) WAS on the wife's machine but removed some time ago. Even then though, the cdrom continued playing just like before; playing CDs, Internet Radio and burning date CDs.
I noticed Google search showed a site about Plextor and also Morpheus but I did not recall Plextor until your question just now. Never had a Plextor burner and don't recall why son-in-law wanted the Plextor Manager on that PC.
Now sure what I should do with the C: Windows path you so kindly sent. 
BTW, earlier I had tried to play Internet Radio on that PC but never had any sound. The station playing the music gave EVERY indication that it was playing but that M2K.EXE only appeared when I tried to play a CD as an experiment to the missing sound. 
Guess I should state that WMP 6.4 is on the PC and that is my player of choice. I had ealier removed 7.1 through the Control Panel's Add/Remove. I am listening for your further help.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

VirtualMe:
Thanks to you also. I saw that site but as you will read my reply to IMM, you too will know of my present condition.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Ran SpyBot and this is what it foundyeah, it is now gone byebye
and it was an entry to my Registry and was shown with a red ! in the square at the beginning of the description.) BAD Miscrosoft but that was the reason I removed 7.1 before all this happened!

Company: Microsoft 
Product: MS Media Player 
Threat: Usage tracks

Company URL: http://www.microsoft.com/ 
Company product URL: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/default.asp 
Company privacy URL: http://www.microsoft.com/info/privacy.htm

Functionality 
Program to play multimedia content.

Description 
A list of recently used files and URLs and the last open directory.

Privacy Statement 
Usage tracks allow any user with direct access to your machine to see what files you have worked on recently. If that user is you, those tracks are even a feature. There is no other harm done by usage tracks.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

The 'c:\windows' path would go in the edit box ( if not already present - assuming you did something like shown in the attached image.
In Explorer > View > Folder Options and scroll down to CD Audio Track.

After that (assuming autoplay is off) - if you insert an audio cd and go to it in Explorer - you should be able to right click and choose Play. If autoplay is on - well then it should be auto.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I've been assuming that this is the app (cdplayer) you want to open audio CD's.
What may be easier, assuming that you can stand windows media player, is to open that app and capture the type from it's options.

BTW - those usage tracks shouldn't mean bugger all to the opening of an audio cd - tho' 'perhaps' Spybot's handling of the media player ID could have an influence (tho' I doubt it)

Another method I neglected to mention is to uninstall CD Player (Multimedia section of the Windows Setup tab in Add/Remove) and reinstall it. I'm guessing with this one - I 'almost' never try to use installs as a fix


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

IMM, thank you so much for your interest in this puzzling thing and your help, of course.
I have just read your recent threads and before I begin to try to digest their meaning and then try to correct things, let me ask:
Do you see any connection with any of this with not having sound?
Getting and keeping sound has never been a problem on that PC!
Also, some wording you used made me suspicious. All I have ever used is WMP. Care to suggest something better. I will be receptive.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I'd suggest getting it to work with the cdplayer app - before claiming the association with some other program actually.

The other stuff - I'm just not a media player fan 

re the sound - it could be that media player is damaged or that there's a hardware issue or virus - who knows? could be one of a dozen things. Try this for me - find a .wav file somewhere on the hard drive (you should be able to find the microsoft sound in C:\WINDOWS\MEDIA for example). Double click it - do you hear anything? If not then check the volume control for muting and the speaker connections and try again.
BTW - the .cda file is just a wrapper for a 44.1khz wav (PCM) file.
Also try the sound tests from running DxDiag. (Start > Run and type dxdiag in the box then click OK)

Let's hope it's not so bad that you want the Repair associations from TweakUI (that's a real wayback machine).


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

IMM:
I whole heartedly agree with you--I need to resolve the CD Player problem first. Then proceed with the sound. I only "threw" that in just in case you might think the two problems are associated. I did try the .wav sound and I got Nada.
Nortons AV did not find any thing last night either. The other other item that was found(by AdAware6.0) was Alexa but that is nothing to worry over but it is gone now anyway.
I haven't any problems with the CD-ROM on the other PC, an AMD. Should I consider setting the mis-behaving ROM up like this one?
The versions of WMP for both are 6.4 and Windows 98SE on both.
On yeah, I did determine that the CD Player is associated with the "open with" icon and the path is:
C"\Windows\System\Shell32.DLL
And I checked for speaker control/volume first thing when I first got no sound--all was right with those controls.


----------



## marklab (Sep 25, 2002)

In volume properties there are usually a few hidden volume bars. 
Open volume control. Click on Options, properties. Make sure playback is selected on the proper soundcard. If you have more than 1. Then check all of the boxes in "Show The Following".
Once you do that click ok. Then make sure nothing is muted in the window. Try the audio again.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Thanks for that advice. Did that last night but without any positive results. Repeated it this AM and again just now.

Thought just occurs to me. Under an extended warranty, the motherboard had to be replaced with--supposedly the same type about 6 weeks ago. (The invoice shows the same MOBO) Neither my wife; nor I recall playing a CD in the cd-rom and neither do we recall listening to Internet Radio since getting it back. We generally perform those things on my PC.

Could there be a connection???


----------



## marklab (Sep 25, 2002)

Are you getting any sound at all? Playing the .wav file mentioned earlier? If not you may want to check and see if there is a problem in the device manager. Maybe some of the drivers are not installed correctly. Also If you have not had sound since getting the Mboard replaced it may be that the soundcard is turned off in the BIOS.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Try copying and pasting the following into the Run box
C:\WINDOWS\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AMOVIE.OCX,RunDll /play C:\WINDOWS\MEDIA\LOGOFF.WAV

That's all one line. Does the sound play??
Did you try the directx tests?

What does the default playback device look like in Control Panel > Multimedia ?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Everything tested has a negative result. Device Manager has always shown to be ok. The latest run thing did nothing, directx could not be found and Multimedia looks fine--my ESS Audio Drive was recognized. Is there anything that I have overlooked? And what next coaches? Un-install/re-install of WMP 6.4? BIOS(because of the new MB?)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Without reading back thru the entire thread.....I'm not sure if a normal music cd plays......if not, since you indicate a new motherboard was installed.......is the sound cable from the cdrom to the motherboard attached?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I just did the un-install/re-install of CDPlayer. Rebooted after action. No success!!

Didn't know what I would prove but I had partially pulled the speaker adapter out of the back of the PC earlier today and I could hear a noise. Wouldn't that indicate that sound from the PC is getting to the speakers.

Good observation Candy. I had for forgotten the above "test" and even now, I don't know that my test proves much.
BTW, didn't see your post until I posted and was re-reading it.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

FYI:
In my very post I indicated that I had WMP 7.1 and removed it thru Control Panel>ADD/REMOVE. What I failed to say was that 7.1 was in the same folder as WMP 6.4 but you probably knew that. Though version 7.1 appears to have been totally removed, is it possible that some file/s are still lurking somewhere that may be contributing to my problem? Version 6.4 now sits alone in the Windows Media Player folder with just 3 files in it. These files are:
logagent, mplayer2 and npds zip.
Is it possible the removal of 7.1 caused "some contamination" in 6.4 or whatever? It seems we have run all the tests thrown my way and still no answer. It is not such a big deal but now my hardheadedness has begun 
I have begun to consider removing 6.4 and re-installing it!!
First though, I will check out Candy's thought and will report what I find. If the wire(s)are not attached, I hope I can distinguish the correct move to take. I won't experiment unless I see something that is clearly "out of place". I'll be back!!!

On second thought I'll do that checking in the daylight so that I can see better.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Now he says new mobo 

That mobo has onboard sound - you didn't also install a sound card?
If you did, is the onboard sound disabled in the bios?
The mobo drivers for the sound are installed?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

No IMM, I didn't install a sound card!!


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

Woosh! 

Let's start with the original problem . . . Audio CD's.

Go to: Start -> Settings -> Folder Options -> File Types tab
Scroll down for and hi-lite:
AudioCD

(Note: AudioCD, not CDA)

Click "Edit"

Under "Actions", hi-lite "Play"
Click "Edit"

Change the "App used" command line to *one* of the following:
(note, I'm not sure which is the exact correct one, because it's been a long time since I've used a Win9x system, so you might have to try all of these to get the exact one you're looking for)

C:\WINDOWS\CDPLAYER.EXE -play
C:\WINDOWS\CDPLAYER.EXE /play
"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\mplayer2.exe" /Play "%L"

(Use copy+paste if necessary)

Now, if you were using WMP 8 or higher (which you aren't), I know that the command line for this is:
"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:3 /device:AudioCD "%L"
Or at least it is under WinXP anyway . . .
but I don't seem to recall WMP6.4 ever being able to autoplay Audio CD's . . .

Anyway, I digress . . .

After entering the command line, click OK
Back in the original Edit box, hi-lite "Play"
Click "Set Default"
(note: if "Play" is already the default, then this button will be grayed-out)

OK everything

This will at least get rid of the m2k.exe error

As for the rest of the problems . . . well, let's see where this thread's going,
and I may come back soon 
Sounds to me like you just need to install all the relevant chipset/audio drivers from the mobo CD.
And maybe connect the audio cable from cd-rom to mobo
(only required for analog playback, not digital playback - DAE)

This is assuming the mobo has an onboard audio chip . . .

btw, here's some tips for Spybot S&D
Settings button -> File Sets
Uncheck: System Internals and Usage Tracking

Basically, all you deleted was the MRU (Most Recently Used) file history
(ie. recently played trax from the drop-down menu in the Open Files Dialog)
By unchecking "Usage Tracking", these minor entries won't even appear in the results.
All you really need to use Spybot S&D for is to get rid of the Spybots (spyware/adware/foistware/etc)

Also make sure you click the "Online" button and then "Search for Updates"
Checkmark any Includes / Updates (Skins/languages aren't essential)
Then click "Download Updates"

This will keep the scan engine up-to-date.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

AH The_Egg; we meet again. And that is good and I won't call you by first name.
Thank you for your help. Ironically enough, the sick PC is set up identically as the AMD in so far as the info you gave me is concerned, even this path:C:\WINDOWS\CDPLAYER.EXE /play .
I still have no sound however. I very strongly suspect Candy's idea may be the missing link! I hope to know about that tomorrow and whatever I find, I'll post here what I find then.
I am not so sure I know what you mean when you said:Sounds to me like you just need to install all the relevant chipset/audio drivers from the mobo CD. What mobo CD?? Do you mean remove the drivers in Device Manager and then let windows install the generic drives? Those are the only drivers I have "access" to.

Also thanks for the info on Spybot S&D.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Now have the case open and the 4 wires(blue,white and 2 black)
coming from the CD-ROM are plugged into the motherboard. I do not see any loose wire(s) just dangling or not plugged in to something.
Don't know what else to say or look for folks.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Since this is an IBM Aptiva computer, I have checked on how to get into BIOS--tap F1 at beginning of bootup.
Now, if I do this please tell me how/what to look for to see if the CD-ROM is recognized, if it should be listed. If it is not shown, tell me how and what I should do then. Maybe this is another "off the wall" type question!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It should appear in the bios, if not, you need to check connections...but without re-reading the entire thread, does ANY cd work in the drive?

Can the drive be accessed via dos mode using a boot disk with cdrom support?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Whne I go into BIOS, where will the CD-ROM appear, if is listed??
If it is not listed, then how do I get it recognized?
Candy, you suggested in a post at 5:08PM on 2-24 that the rom may not be connected to the new motherboard. Thaat sounded like a plausable reason. This morning, I looked and see that it is and my post relating to that is 3-4 posts above. Neither my wife nor I recall even attempting to use the CD-ROM since the new motherboard was installed by Best Buy in January 03. Thanks for your continued interest.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

There is a gray wide cable attached to the cdrom, correct......is it by itself? Follow the gray cable to the motherboard. What I was initially referring to is the sound cable, which it appears you have verified that to the sound card input on the motherboard.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I have been doing some research and need to know about *that* grey IDE cable. Can it be inserted into the motherboard with red or colored stipe facing UP and DOWN? If only one way, is it possible Best Buy could have inserted it upside down. If that happened, whould that be causing my problem?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello buf,

The red stripe on the ribbon cable should be next to the power supply wires on the CDRom and toward the "pin 1" on the mother board connector.


Kilowatt


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

kilowatt1--and thank you for your response. Unfortunately you are posting to a "know nothing much about computers" person.  
What and where is "pin 1" on the motherboard? Is pin 1 *above* the IDE connector on the MB? If it is above, then that would mean the colored stripe would be on the top of cable when it is plugged into the connector. Otherwise it would be on the bottom IF the cable can be plugged into the IDE in such a fashion. I picked up on the correct position the colored stripe should be in if
correctly plugged into the CD-ROM. Thank you for confirming that.

Candy: I just re-read my answer about the "sound" question. I now see that I did NOT identify correctly what I was referring to. I meant to include the sound connecting wire from the rom to the MB; NOT the IDE cable and to be sure now---there are 3 items plugged into the CD-ROM:Sound, IDE and Power Connector.

But to ask again, should the CD-ROM be identified in BIOS? If so, where and/or in what fashion or under what "category or section"? If it is not shown in the area you say it should be shown, how do I get BIOS to show it? If the grey cable or ribbon is properly installed, is this how the CD-ROM is identified in
the BIOS?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

buf,

If you look closely at the motherboard where the IDE connectors are located, you will see the number "1" either screen printed (painted) on the board itself, stamped on the connector itself or a small dot or notch. This is pin 1. Another way to tell is to look at the connection for the hard drive. The red stripe on the CDRom cable will be on the same side of the connector as the hard drive cable. (This is assuming of course that the hard drive is working which in your case it is)

As far as the BIOS recognizing the CDRom, it will show up on the main setup page under Primary Master/slave or Secondary Master/slave. These setting should be set to "auto" if possible.

Watch your screen carefully when you first boot up for instructions on how to get into the BIOS setup. It will say something like "Setup-Press delete" or something similar.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

To all who have offered their help/expertise, I genuinely and deeply appreciate it. I have exhausted your patience and I think that I'll just put this problem on the very back burner.
I have just double checked the ribbon placement and the sound wires; etc. and all appear to be in order to this unknowing mind of mine. I even disconnected/reconnected the ribbon to the CD-ROM and the IDE and the power connector and it still doesn't work. The tray will open and take the CD inside, and the CD Player shows on the taskbar. That's all that happens-no sound.

IMM, if you felt that I purposely tried to offend you with the "smilie" I chose to use after your last post, then I apologize. That was not my intent. Even though I suddenly remembered the MB had been replaced in early Jan 03, your smilie showed some disgust on your part. I was only attempting to add additional info. Don't readily know what plans you might have had for me that may have been different if you had known of the new MB earlier in my posts. But then after all, I am still in the learning mode and most likely always will be.

Again, I thank you people for all that you do to help those of us who are still learning. One day I hope to give back to help others.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

No offense taken.
Pulling the speaker jacks out and getting clicks doesn't really mean anything with amplified speakers (except that the speakers themselves work). It doesn't tell you anything about the sound system on the computer or it's drivers. You should get such a sound by pulling it out of the microphone jack as well as pulling it out of the correct one. You can take the jack out and scratch a paper clip across the ring an tip on it and get the same thing - try it.
Regarding the cd sounds - you're going nowhere until you can make a wave file play from the HD - that has to come first.

I'm now confused about which of the 2 systems in your tag that we're playing with. Is it the Amptron K7-810LM or the IBM?
If it's the amptron - then you can find the sound drivers at
http://www.amptron.com/html/drivers11.html#K7-810LM
if you wish to try updating them.
You seem to indicate that a search of your harddisk won't produce a file called dxdiag.exe. If that's so you can look at installing a version of directx soon - but hold off.

This is getting strange enough that you should enter Add/Remove programs and uninstall all your media stuff like Winamp. windows media player etc.
With respect to replacing a motherboard (or moving a boot drive from another system) - I do it, but it presents some interesting problems and I don't recommend it to others. Those who can handle whatever comes up (or predict it) already know, and for the rest I recommend overinstalling the OS as a start (keeps 3 hr. phonecalls to me to the minimum).


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

IMM:
I am greatly relieved to read your reply. Before I even attempt to digest what you have told me, I just wanted to let you know what I feel. Thank you because I see your responses all over the forum and I value your input.
As far as the two systems that I have--the one that we have been addressing is the IBM Aptiva 2171 545; the system that I was using before I bought the Amptron AMD computer. I began using the AMD and gave the IBM to the wife. I just wish that either of us could remember whether we played either a CD or listened to internet radio AFTER we got the IBM back from repair. Our gut feeling is that we DID NOT!!
Now back to your last reply.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Can you look through the autoexec.bat and config.sys files for me fo anything which contains essolo or solo?
The sound on that is ESS Solo-1 PCI - Do you know if the wave table was installed on it?
The 95/98 drivers on it live at http://www.pc.ibm.com/qtechinfo/DETR-452LAR.html

I haven't looked at these yet to see if they are the wdm's or not (I'd suspect not) and you may want the Windows Driver Model (wdm) types under SE. If I don't see them at IBM - it's not the end of the world - it's a pretty common chip.

What was the OS that IBM originallly shipped it with?
Additionally - can you identify the ESS sound for me better. Download http://esstech.com/techsupp/ESS_PCI_identifier.zip and run the utility to identify the chip.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Control Panel>Add/Remove does NOT have any WMP, Winamp or any other type player shown. In a much earlier post I said that I had WMP 7.1 installed at one time but removed it from the Add/Remove. Did some possible "contamination" take place then?
I only have WMP 6.4 and even it is not shown in Add/Remove.
As a trial while there, I opened Windows Setup and installed Sound Samples in Multimedia and it called for my Win98SE CD. I put it in the CD-ROM and Sound Samples were installed. Didn't do any good so I removed that. I still could not hear any sound when double clicking on any of them in C:\windows\Media. Does the mere fact that the Win98 CD works in the CD drive prove anything?

IMM, you posted while I was typing. Now I will read your latest.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I updated the previous post with an ID util from http://esstech.com/techsupp/faq-identify.shtm
What do the sound drivers call themselves in Device Manager? (ESS Solo-1 etc. ?)

The fact that the CD works with data proves that your IDE cabling is correct - that much I already knew - your problem at the moment is sound not cd.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Don't know how techie you're felling but you can get the (simple version) Hardware Maintenance Manual at http://www.pc.ibm.com/qtechinfo/MIGR-48HUYM.html
This has jumper lists and pinouts etc.

Of possible interest (as you say some techie had his hands in there) is JP6 which controls the line out signal to be amplified or not. It may be possible that neither of the valid configurations are set if a jumper has been knocked off.
Should be jumpered 3-5 & 4-6 for Amplified audio line-out as the default. The non amplified is 1-3 & 2-4.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

ESS Solo-1 
You confirmed what I thought about the Win 98 CD.
Windows 98 was installed on the IBM when I bought it new in 99. I then updated it using a Win98SE CD I bought from MS. That CD was, I think, for the most part to get the MS updates at that time.


Does this c/p help? (I had this in my Docs file) 
Audio 
l Audio chipset make & model: ESS Solo 1 
Audio data width: 16-bit 
External speakers: 2 
Multimedia 
l Media device type: CD-RW 
l Media speed: CD-RW:4Xmax CD-ROM:24Xmax-10Xmin 
Media interface type: EIDE 
Media data transfer rate: -- 
Media average access time: -- 
Media transport type: Front tray loading 
Recordable: Yes 
Removable: 
l Audio features: 
l Multimedia features: 16-bit Z Buffer, Hardware accelerated 3D graphics with Direct 3D, MPEG2 video playback acceleration, Supports texture mapping


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I guess you can forget the ID utility. I just pulled the ibm drivers apart and got the PCI\VEN_125D&DEV_1969 identifier so the driver set you want is the wdm type for SE and not the 98FE vxd type for the ES1938/ES1946 chipset.

Download ftp://ftp.esstech.com/pub/audio-modem/pci/ES1938-1946/SE/ES1938_1946_SE3047.zip as the correct drivers (derived from the http://esstech.com/techsupp/drivers.shtm#pci page).
The next trick is to get them installed correctly. Remove any references to essolo.* from your config.sys and autoexec.bat files for a start. It may be difficult to get the old stuff out in this one - but try removing the devices (including the gameport - joystick) from the Sound etc. ssection of Device Manager before installing these drivers.

I'm gone for the next couple of hours.


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

Hi, I'm back 

I find it hard to believe that a new motherboard was installed but they didn't give you a Drivers/Utility CD with it.

Yes, please download the drivers linked to in IMM's post.
Carry out IMM's exact instructions
then unzip and run the driver setup.

Just as a matter of interest . . .
If you go to:
Multimedia Control Panel -> Audio tab
What is listed (if anything) as default playback device?
If there's nothing listed and nothing to select from the drop-down menu,
then this is proof that the onboard audio drivers are NOT installed.

Further proof of this will be yellow blobs or exclamation marks in:
System Control Panel -> Device Manager -> Sound . . . . Controllers


If it turns out that ESS Solo is listed in both Device Manager (with no blobs/errors) and Multimedia -> Audio, then this means that the drivers ARE installed.
Normally, you would get an MMSYSTEM error message if you try to play any audio files without a sound device/drivers.

Also make sure the volume sliders (main, wave, cd) are not muted and are up high enough in the Volume Control Mixer.


btw, did the M2K.EXE error go away?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

The Egg:
I have chosen to answer your first--cause it is the easiest and I have "been there many times".
Believe it--Best Buy did NOT give me a drivers/utility CD when they replaced the MB!! I didn't know that they should or I would have SURELY asked for it.
There are NO yellow ! in Device Manger and nothing to indicate anything wrong--never have been in this problem. And the Audio tab in Multimedia shows: ESS Audio Drive Playback (84CD) as the Preferred Device. All Volume slider controls are fully operational.
NOW back to IMM's post to see what I can do towards answering those questions; etc. 

Forgot: I haven't seen that M2K error anymore!! Thank you.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You may have tried this before, and if so, I apologize, but the thread is getting too long to go back and re-read...... 

Open the volume control icon in the lower right hand corner.....go to options, properties......place a check mark in everything you see in both playback and recording.....now go back and look for boxes that are checked.....be sure they are all unchecked and the volume levels are up......

When you open the sound recorder, or start button, run, then type SNDREC32.EXE and hit ok......can you play a wave file from there? Does it appear to be playing just with no sound, or do you get an error message?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

After uninstalling the drivers I HAD in Device Manager, removing ESS SOLO 1 in Config.sys and Autoexec.Bat I NOW have spats and no device. I tried to install those new drivers I downloaded from the site IMM gave me but did not succeed and I largely think it was because of inexperience in that area of Device Manager. I could not seem to direct the computer to the new drivers I unzipped.
Wife is back now and is using the PC so I am not able to use it!!


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Candy, when I was running those .wav tests for IMM the small window opened and I saw the slider bar going left to right but NO sound then and none since when I would try it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What I would suggest to at least get you back to where you were.....is boot to a dos prompt, then type

scanreg /restore
and hit enter

go back to yesterday, or if you restarted this morning PRIOR to removing the sound drivers.....choose today's date.


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

I just finished reading this whole thread and it seems to me that the plugs are not in the correct holes. If they are then you should have gotten an error if your sound is not working at all. Would not hurt to double check. Or the volume control an your speaker it self.


----------



## andrson (Aug 6, 2002)

Just checking if you decided what the m2k is??? I have a cd at home, (at work right now) that is m2k. I've never used it, but would be willing to check it out if anyone thinks it would help to fix the trouble.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Candy: Thank you and your suggestion would take care of that. It might be better--for the time being--to just leave that as it is and hopefully I can find those downloaded drivers and get them installed. Wouldn't that work?

jm: No comment except to say that the only error I *had* seen was the M2K error shown in my first post. Can't see how I would have missed any of the volume controls--been there so many times and in so many ways. Thank you for reading these threads--and it has gotten to be rather long. I often do that tho, especially when the topic is interesting. Hopefully others are learning a bit here.

andrson: Thanks for your offer but I think we got rid of that bugger. As it turns out, that turned out to be easily solved.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Would you do the icon thing that I suggested earlier?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

WELL WELL WELL JOY JOY JOY

Mods--this can be marked solved *FINALLY* Found those unzipped files and got them installed. IMM, you said it would be difficult and well, you were right. Didn't know I had it in me to do that. Listening to internet radio now. Put a music CD in and it started playing immediately. Yes it works!!
A GREAT BIG thank you all for the help you gave. Surely you have to feel a little proud to know that someone has been made happier with the support you gave. You should be!!
I was ready to return the PC to Best Buy for them to "finish" their job but dang it, I just wanted to resolve the trouble with your help. Know what---we did!!!


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Glad you got it  There's probably still a few details to pick up on - it never ends (sigh)


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

And what they be or should I ask after basking in success. Ok, I am ready when you are, if I am interpreting your post correctly.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Let's leave well enough alone for now. What I meant about difficult, was removing the old drivers not installing the new ones.  It's a 'cleanliness thing'. I would have chased down and destroyed all the driver files (referenced in the old inf file which would have been in c:\windows\inf\other) as well as cleaned any references to them out of the registry and deleted the driver information database while I had the yellow splats before installing the new drivers. That also applies to the wave table stuff which may have been installed. As long as you removed the config.sys and autoexec.bat stuff which relates to the dos drivers (i don't think device mangler would have) - you're probably fine. (just some orphaned garbage floating around). The most likely offender will be wavetable references in system.ini but I'm not sure what the new driver install did.
Did you install the new ones using setup.exe from the package - or browse to the .inf file from device manager?


----------

